# Грыжа S1, корешковый синдром



## SergeySneg (19 Май 2022)

Здравствуйте. В конце февраля после тренировок в зале стал ощущать дискомфорт в правой ноге. Сначала как небольшое подёргивание, потом дискомфорт когда вставал и садился, затем ноющие боли по задней поверхности бедра.

В поликлинику пошёл только когда уколы диклофенака не дали эффекта и в ночь с 10го на 11 марта онемели три пальца и часть стопы до пятки. В поликлинике назначали обезболивающие (сначала дексалгин, потом мовасин) миорелаксант (мидокалм) витамины B (комбилипен) и 10 уколов горячей магнезии. Из физиопроцедур сначала магнитотерапия, потом электрофорез с эуфиллином (который до конца не доделал, физиотерапевт заболел, заменить некому).
За три с половиной недели улучшений не отмечалось, наоборот - если в начале ещё мог сидеть, то со второй недели больничного сидеть не мог, стоять не мог, только ходить и лежать. Сбился график, мог спать только днём после уколов, ночью боли были невыносимые, стал хромать. Боль усиливалась при кашле, чихании, смехе. Спустя три с половиной недели03.04.2022 поехал в областной центр делать мрт (да, у нас поликлинники мрт нет), рельтат две грыжи 8 и 5 мм, компрессия правого нервного корешка. 04.04.2022 сделал эпидоральную блокаду, боли стали утихать, через две недели практически полностью прошли. Из процедур ещё сделал электрофорез (карипаим, эуфилин, димексид) уколы мукосат 20 в/м 2мл и ещё комбилипен 10 уколов по 2мл. Пробовал принимать мидокал, но от него странный эффект, очень сильно увеличивается чувствительность нерва особенно в ягодице. Обезболивающие давно не принимаю.

ЛФК выполняю каждый день после блокады, хотя в первый день были сильные спазмы, еле до кровати дополз. Спазмировало почти всю ногу.Потом спазмы были по утрам в течении полутора недель, надо было "расходиться". Много хожу, гуляю. Каждый день примерно по 12-14 тыс. шагов.

На сегодняшний день остаётся онемение трёх пальцев на ноге и части стопы, не очень хорошая чувствительность на икроножной и там же потеряна часть волосяного покрова. Не могу высоко поднимать ногу, синдром Ласего начинается с примерно 30 градусов. Боли практически нет, есть дискомфорт позади колена( не знаю как правильно сказать) и во время выполнения "кошки" когда поднимаю спину отдаёт в ягодицу. В июле и октябре буду делать ещё электрофорез и колоть мукасат. А что делать сейчас? ведь это ненормально, что не могу поднять ногу и нет чувствительности.

Результат МРТ от 03.03.2022



Заключение


----------



## La murr (19 Май 2022)

@SergeySneg, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2022)

SergeySneg написал(а):


> В конце февраля после тренировок в зале стал ощущать дискомфорт в правой ноге. Сначала как небольшое подёргивание, потом дискомфорт когда вставал и садился, затем ноющие боли по задней поверхности бедра...
> 
> ... За три с половиной недели улучшений не отмечалось, наоборот - если в начале ещё мог сидеть, то со второй недели больничного сидеть не мог, стоять не мог, только ходить и лежать. Сбился график, мог спать только днём после уколов, ночью боли были невыносимые, стал хромать.
> 
> На сегодняшний день остаётся онемение трёх пальцев на ноге и части стопы, не очень хорошая чувствительность на икроножной и там же потеряна часть волосяного покрова. Не могу высоко поднимать ногу, синдром Ласего начинается с примерно 30 градусов. Боли практически нет, есть дискомфорт позади колена( не знаю как правильно сказать) и во время выполнения "кошки" когда поднимаю спину отдаёт в ягодицу. В июле и октябре буду делать ещё электрофорез и колоть мукасат. А что делать сейчас? ведь это ненормально, что не могу поднять ногу и нет чувствительности.


Любая боль не нормально.
На онемение наплевать, не чувствительная девушка. Онемела и пусть.
На боль не наплевать - терпимо вроде. 
На слабость не наплевать - 0 нет вроде. На пятках и носках ходить можете?

Не поднимается нога -  напряжение мышц от раздражения корешка грыжей. Будет уходить по мере уменьшения давления.
Уменьшение давления будет по мере уменьшения грыжи.
Уменьшение грыжи быстрое от устранения отека уже прошло.
Значит, будет идти медленно.
Медленно это до 1 года.

Почитайте про грушевидную мышцу.


----------



## SergeySneg (20 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Любая боль не нормально.
> На онемение наплевать...
> 
> Почитайте про грушевидную мышцу.


Спасибо, что ответили.
На само онемение да, плевать, но онемение значит корешок повреждён, это уже не плевать, хочется восстановить.
Я не могу назвать это болью, скорее раздражение. Да и оно днём проходит, только утром есть. Не хочу принимать обезболивающие, я ими и так объелся.
Слабости вроде как не наблюдаю. После блокады сразу стал делать ЛФК, на неделю прервался когда был сильный спазм и было страшно. На пятках ходить мог всегда. На носочек поначал вообще встать не мог, просто чуть отрываешь пятку и всё, как будто мышцы не слушают. Стал тренировать икроножные. Сейчас на носочках хожу спокойно, могу вставать на носочек правой -без помощи левой- пять семь раз. Иронично, ведь я пошёл в зал чтобы укрепить спину и ноги, а теперь учусь ходить на носочках.

Извините, не совсем понял про грушевидную мышцу, разве у меня корешок не грыжей повреждён?
Помешает ли блокада восстановлению (уменьшению грыжи)?
Надо ли принимать нейромидин и витамины B?
И я понимаю, что вопрос совсем неуместен и точно не к вам, но......хотя бы приблизительно как скоро я смогу вернуться в зал (когда я спросил об этом нашего невролога она смотрела на меня как на безумца)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2022)

SergeySneg написал(а):


> Спасибо, что ответили.
> На само онемение да, плевать, но онемение значит корешок повреждён, это уже не плевать, хочется восстановить.


Восстановим. 



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Я не могу назвать это болью, скорее раздражение. Да и оно днём проходит, только утром есть. Не хочу принимать обезболивающие, я ими и так объелся.


От раздражения - габапентин. Терпимо - не надо. 



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Слабости вроде как не наблюдаю.


Это главное. И контроль. 



SergeySneg написал(а):


> После блокады сразу стал делать ЛФК, на неделю прервался когда был сильный спазм и было страшно. На пятках ходить мог всегда. На носочек поначал вообще встать не мог, просто чуть отрываешь пятку и всё, как будто мышцы не слушают. Стал тренировать икроножные. Сейчас на носочках хожу спокойно, могу вставать на носочек правой -без помощи левой- пять семь раз. Иронично, ведь я пошёл в зал чтобы укрепить спину и ноги, а теперь учусь ходить на носочках.


Так не в зал тренировок надо идти, а на лечебные тренировочные занятия.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Извините, не совсем понял про грушевидную мышцу, разве у меня корешок не грыжей повреждён?


Если сосед вредный, то и жена так же чаще всего.
А главное грушевидка, если ее нет, то будет. 



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Помешает ли блокада восстановлению (уменьшению грыжи)?


Ту всегда нужен выбор. Ваш был правильный, отек ушел и повреждение нерва от отека - более вредно, чем некоторое замедление процесса резорбции. При гангрене отрезаем палец, чтобы ногу спасти.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Надо ли принимать нейромидин и витамины B?


Если нет слабости и это ради онемения - то Вам решать. 



SergeySneg написал(а):


> И я понимаю, что вопрос совсем неуместен и точно не к вам, но......хотя бы приблизительно как скоро я смогу вернуться в зал (когда я спросил об этом нашего невролога она смотрела на меня как на безумца)?


Так сейчас идите, ложитесь на спину и поднимайте штангу, а потом на живот и делайте разводки с гантелями.
Главную цель тренировок понимаете?


----------



## SergeySneg (20 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Восстановим.


Спасибо.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> От раздражения - габапентин. Терпимо - не надо.


Габапентин надо было принимать до блокады, или может какие нибудь антидепрессанты, может и не пришлось бы блокаду делать. Сейчас пока можно терпеть буду терпеть.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если сосед вредный, то и жена так же чаще всего.
> А главное грушевидка, если ее нет, то будет.


Хмм...я когда "кошку" делаю или просто разгибаю спину хорошо чувствую нерв в ягодичной, но никакой боли нету, слабости нету. Могу спокойно сидеть, сама ягодичная не болит, пробовал постучать где находится грушевидная, в ногу не отдаёт (может сутчал слабо, может вообще не там стучал). Единственное когда сижу на твёрдой поверхности, при определённом положении чувствю нерв, на левой стороне такого нет. Можно попробовать для профилактики поделать электрофорез с новокаином или какие нибудь упражнения. У нас в городе даже мануальщика нет.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ту всегда нужен выбор. Ваш был правильный, отек ушел и повреждение нерва от отека - более вредно, чем некоторое замедление процесса резорбции. При гангрене отрезаем палец, чтобы ногу спасти.


На момент проведения блокады, я уже до туалета едва добирался. Может ещё неделя-другая и ходил бы в утку. Уверен можно было купировать боль и не доводить до блокады, да чего уж теперь. На счёт что-то отрезать и гангрены Людовик 14 с вами поспорил=)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если нет слабости и это ради онемения - то Вам решать.


Я попробую, главное не переборщить с дозировкой. Но ценники просто конские.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так сейчас идите, ложитесь на спину и поднимайте штангу, а потом на живот и делайте разводки с гантелями.
> Главную цель тренировок понимаете?


А как блины закидывать на гриф? как поднимать гантели с пола? и тренировать только грудь не получится, без спины она "свалится" вперёд. а как теперь без приседов тренировать ноги? Просто столько вопросов встало, как буд-то другая жизнь началась.
Главная цель, набор массы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2022)

SergeySneg написал(а):


> Габапентин надо было принимать до блокады, или может какие нибудь антидепрессанты, может и не пришлось бы блокаду делать. Сейчас пока можно терпеть буду терпеть.


И хорошо!



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Хмм...я когда "кошку" делаю или просто разгибаю спину хорошо чувствую нерв в ягодичной, но никакой боли нету, слабости нету. Могу спокойно сидеть, сама ягодичная не болит, пробовал постучать где находится грушевидная, в ногу не отдаёт (может сутчал слабо, может вообще не там стучал). Единственное когда сижу на твёрдой поверхности, при определённом положении чувствю нерв, на левой стороне такого нет. Можно попробовать для профилактики поделать электрофорез с новокаином или какие нибудь упражнения. У нас в городе даже мануальщика нет.


Сидеть на подушке с дыркой.
За упражнениями письмо на sfp05@mail.ru с ссылкой на тему.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> На момент проведения блокады, я уже до туалета едва добирался. Может ещё неделя-другая и ходил бы в утку. Уверен можно было купировать боль и не доводить до блокады, да чего уж теперь.


Чтобы не довести, надо себя правильно вести, чтобы не было обострений.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> На счёт что-то отрезать и гангрены Людовик 14 с вами поспорил=)


Напомните...



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Я попробую, главное не переборщить с дозировкой. Но ценники просто конские.


Есть аналоги.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> А как блины закидывать на гриф? как поднимать гантели с пола?


С приседанием и в корсете.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> и тренировать только грудь не получится, без спины она "свалится" вперёд. а как теперь без приседов тренировать ноги?


На платформе.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Просто столько вопросов встало, как буд-то другая жизнь началась.


Грыжа и есть другая жизнь.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Главная цель, набор массы?


Главная цель: Формирование стереотипа обеспечивающего минимальную подвижность в пораженном сегменте и тренировка мышц этот стереотип обеспечивающих.
Что в больном месте не должно быть движение - понимаете?


----------



## SergeySneg (20 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Напомните...


У Короля-солнца под конец жизни развилась гангрена ноги, но король отказался её ампутировать посчитав это недостойным короля=)
Очень скоро гангрена сделает своё дело.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С приседанием и в корсете


Всё равно страшно. Месяц назад я учился ходить без хромоты. Подожду хотя бы месяц, укреплю спину.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Грыжа и есть другая жизнь


Не радостно.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Главная цель: Формирование стереотипа обеспечивающего минимальную подвижность в пораженном сегменте и тренировка мышц этот стереотип обеспечивающих.
> Что в больном месте не должно быть движение - понимаете?


Я знаю людей который с грыжей в волейбол играют и в хоккей.

Почитал про грушевидную. Хороший способ это приём миорелаксантов, но у меня на них реакция странная. С начала приёма резко увеличивается чувствительность нерва в том числе и в ягодице. Не боль, а именно более резко отзывается нерв например на выгибание спины или попытку поднять прямо ногу. Это индивидуальная реакция или с чем то связано?


----------



## SergeySneg (20 Май 2022)

Ой и ещё. А в баню ходить можно? хотя бы не парясь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2022)

SergeySneg написал(а):


> У Короля-солнца под конец жизни развилась гангрена ноги, но король отказался её ампутировать посчитав это недостойным короля=)
> Очень скоро гангрена сделает своё дело.


Так Вы умнее


SergeySneg написал(а):


> Всё равно страшно. Месяц назад я учился ходить без хромоты. Подожду хотя бы месяц, укреплю спину.


Правильно


SergeySneg написал(а):


> Не радостно.


Лучше чем без пальца...


SergeySneg написал(а):


> Я знаю людей который с грыжей в волейбол играют и в хоккей.


И Вы будете, и даже на скрипке будете...


SergeySneg написал(а):


> Почитал про грушевидную. Хороший способ это приём миорелаксантов, но у меня на них реакция странная.


Хороший прием- ЛФК


SergeySneg написал(а):


> С начала приёма резко увеличивается чувствительность нерва в том числе и в ягодице. Не боль, а именно более резко отзывается нерв например на выгибание спины или попытку поднять прямо ногу. Это индивидуальная реакция или с чем то связано?


Индивидуально


----------



## SergeySneg (23 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так Вы умнее


Ура, я умнее одного из самых великих королей Европы=)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И Вы будете, и даже на скрипке будете...


Спасибо Вам.

С пятницы стал принимать комбилипен и нейромидин по таблетке два раза в сутки, хотя указано что можно и три таблетки в сутки. Побочек пока не наблюдаю.
Уже в субботу заметил, что ощущение нерва в ягодице стало меньше, вчера в воскресенье пропало вообще. Зато усилились болевые ощущения в подколенном суставе, там где появилась первая боль в марте и где болело сильнее всего. Это связано с приёмом нейромидина? и почему до сих пор болит? идёт восстановление? Раздражение стало неприятным, но терпеть ещё могу.

В интернете много воды, рекламы и бесполезной информации, но тут наткнулся на классную статью про аксоны, нейромедиаторы, дендриты, миелиновая оболочка и восстановление нерва 1,5 мм в сутки.....понял, что это полезно, но для меня слишком сложно.))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2022)

SergeySneg написал(а):


> С пятницы стал принимать комбилипен и нейромидин по таблетке два раза в сутки, хотя указано что можно и три таблетки в сутки. Побочек пока не наблюдаю.
> Уже в субботу заметил, что ощущение нерва в ягодице стало меньше, вчера в воскресенье пропало вообще. Зато усилились болевые ощущения в подколенном суставе, там где появилась первая боль в марте и где болело сильнее всего. Это связано с приёмом нейромидина? и почему до сих пор болит? идёт восстановление? Раздражение стало неприятным, но терпеть ещё могу.


Нерв восстанавливаться и растет вниз, уже под коленом. 



SergeySneg написал(а):


> В интернете много воды, рекламы и бесполезной информации, но тут наткнулся на классную статью про аксоны, нейромедиаторы, дендриты, миелиновая оболочка и восстановление нерва 1,5 мм в сутки.....понял, что это полезно, но для меня слишком сложно.))


Ссылку пришлите
sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## SergeySneg (24 Май 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нерв восстанавливаться и растет вниз, уже под коленом.


Рановато обрадовался, дискомфорт из подколенного сустава ушёл и сместился на заднюю поверхность бедра. Но всё ощущается более тупым, менее болезненным чем было и самое главное в ягодичной части не беспокоит. Думаю тут не надо спешить, нужно время.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ссылку пришлите


Отправил.

Я отнимаю у Вас время которое нужно другим гораздо больше. Напишу вам через месяц-другой расскажу как проходит восстановление.
Спасибо Вам за внимание за то, что не безразличны к чужим людям и к чужим проблемам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2022)

SergeySneg написал(а):


> Рановато обрадовался, дискомфорт из подколенного сустава ушёл и сместился на заднюю поверхность бедра. Но всё ощущается более тупым, менее болезненным чем было и самое главное в ягодичной части не беспокоит. Думаю тут не надо спешить, нужно время.


Правильно.



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Отправил.


Благодарен



SergeySneg написал(а):


> Я отнимаю у Вас время которое нужно другим гораздо больше. Напишу вам через месяц-другой расскажу как проходит восстановление.
> Спасибо Вам за внимание за то, что не безразличны к чужим людям и к чужим проблемам.


Ждем. Если что, спрашивайте.


----------

